
Ask HN: Internships open to non-US students? - aviraldg
Hey HN.<p>I&#x27;ve been looking for Software Development internships recently and was surprised by how difficult it seems for non-US students, as almost all tech companies, based out of the US do not even consider international students, and those that do require an F1 visa. Also, and more frustratingly, very few of these companies document this fact on their websites. Does anyone know about good internship opportunities open to all, regardless of visa status and citizenship?
======
Ruddle
Hi, former non-US student here, I got an internship (J1 visa) in a US
university in a lab. I got it thanks to one of my teacher. He knew a US
professor and gave me the opportunity to talk to him. The professor did not
even need a new student in the lab, but I proved him that I could be useful
(showed some of my projects). The university took care of most of the
paperwork. I hope this can help you.

